# Bolens g152 -- clutch?



## WillRob (Jul 12, 2011)

I have replaced the clutch, pressure plate and bearing...the tractor drives fine however when I put the clutch in and it is in gear it makes a loud noise...once I release the clutch it is fine. Any ideas what may be causing the noise?


----------



## darthikemed (Feb 9, 2013)

It could be the transmission. Where is the noise coming from?


----------



## WillRob (Jul 12, 2011)

It seems like the clutch area..but hard to tell. I did split the tractor to replace the clutch...then took off the top cover and drained the transmission fluid. Really didn't see any major signs of wear...so I put it all back together and same problem persists. So I'm stumped on this one.


----------



## flyer (Mar 5, 2011)

What Kind of Loud noise is the tractor making? Is it a squealing or grinding noise? Did you replace the release bearing when you had it apart? Does it happen only when the clutch is pushed in?


----------



## WillRob (Jul 12, 2011)

It is more like a grinding. Yet, when I had it apart there was no real signs of wear. I did replace the throw out bearing on the clutch...I think that is the same as the release bearing. Yes, it only happens when the clutch is pushed in. Once in gear and the clutch is released it runs great. Only happens when it is pressed in and in gear if I put it in neutral it doesn't happen either. Thanks for your reply...hope you can give me some ideas. Thanks


----------



## flyer (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't be sure but it sounds like a clutch issue. i would start by making sure the clutch is adjusted correctly. If that doesn't help I probably would check to ensure the clutch disk was installed correctly. if all is well there you might consider the pilot bearing although these are rarely a problem. Grinding and screeching sounds only when the clutch is pushed in is more often than not a release (throw out) bearing issue. But you said you put a new one in so it shouldn't be that. 

If you find that all these are in good working order, installed correctly and adjusted correctly, then you might be looking at a transmission problem. Im not inclined to think that though at this point, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## ROYD (Oct 27, 2010)

Sounds to me like the disc is in backwards, just saying.


----------

